# Can any recovered sufferer reassure that the visual distortions go away, too?



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

So over the years I'ev had dp, I've done a lot of research on it, and it seems that some get dp/dr with various visual distortions, with them being things like afterimages, tracers, floaters, dots etc. Before I depersonalized, I didn't have any of those problems, except for some mild visual snow, that's it. I didn't even know what it felt like to have floaters, but once dp had set in, I started seeing afterimages and floaters rather quickly. Tracers showed up like a few years later, while I was still depersonalized.

I've read several accounts where recovered sufferers say that the visuals are usually the last one to go after dp/dr, but still -- since I'm in a really bad situation right now -- I could use reassurance from people have gone through it.

Thanks,

Cotillion

PS. I've had my eyes and brain checked several times, and they're all fine.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I used to have alot and now i have a small amount. I'm confident it will get even better as i continue my road to recovery


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Pondererer said:


> I used to have alot and now i have a small amount. I'm confident it will get even better as i continue my road to recovery


That's the spirit! 

For the person who made the thread, I get a really intense 2D feeling, like everyone in here does. I also get some "snow" and floating dots if I don't wear my glasses.


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

If you look around the forum, you will see, and this is part of the DP, that we all tend to obsses with one symptom or another. For some is the blank mind, others the numbness, sense of self, the visual part, etc.. And yes, your vision will go back to normal, you will see in depth, wide full HD and 3D vision again


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It gets better with time as you become more desensitized to it...

Its like any other DP symptom...the less you focus on it the less it becomes a problem...

Of course our morbidly obsessive brains keep us focusing on it because its distressing and upsetting...

Disturbing but not dangerous...Fades with time....Guaranteed!!! And its a very normal part of the DP condition...

I bet you never experience any visual problems when your totally distracted from the DP (thats if you can totally distract from the DP)

It gets better!


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting!

I googled around a bit (yikes!) and came across this article, which gave me -- and will hopefully give you -- some great reassurance: http://www.dpmanual.com/articles/does-depersonalization-affect-vision/


----------



## Harpo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello.

I'm on my 13'th year since I first got a taste of DP/DR.

I have floaters or lightning sentsitivity on and off. If I look up in the ceiling just a few seconds and look down again, I get any of these stuff "afterimages, tracers, floaters, dots". I don't know, I've don't worry much about this because I've realised that everyone gets this! You, me, your mom, your friends, the president of the united states.

I think that maybe when we have DR we tend to focus too hard on what is physically in front of our eyes. Also, all of our eyesight gets worse with age. Perhaps it's this in combination with us focusing alot on it that makes us worry about a non-issue?


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes


----------

